# moving again...(insert foul language here)



## grogan (Jan 23, 2011)

Yup, its happening again. This time my current land lord has decided that due to his 100+ plus house plants dying we deserve being evicted. When the roommate and I moved in we were left with tons of plants. The master bedroom had plants to the ceiling and racks upon racks! Long story short it has been a total nightmare and he is evicting us. It would be an easy case to fight in courts but we are both just ready to get our deposits and bail. 
(aquatic plants rock...land plants are lame)

The crappy part is now I have to tear down all six of our tanks. My two planted tanks are at their peaks right now will be destroyed in the move. I might be able to move the 60p ADA without uprooting everything but with no frame I worry about stressing the seams during the drive. The 56 absolutely will be tore down. It has around 200lbs of eco complete and 100lbs of rocks. Their will be no moving that monster. 

Im just really sad to see the 56 torn down...It really is one of my favorite scapes and with it growing In I am finally getting to truly enjoy it. I guess this will just give me an opportunity for another hard scape. Stay positive 

The 56 as is 

















60p









Ill be starting over from scratch.


----------



## fishtankguy (Aug 3, 2012)

I really love those grey fish in the first tank! I remember seeing them swimming in one of your youtube videos.


----------



## ZebraDanio12 (Jun 17, 2011)

Sorry to hear this! You going to keep all your plants/fish? Good luck.


----------



## BettaGuy (May 6, 2012)

Moving sucks, but at least you are not moving across the border. When I moved from germany to canada 5 years ago it was a pain to get my tortoise through customs since we didn't buy it, thus didn't have the papers to get my tortoise across the border. It took real long and was really annoying. But I didn't have to tear down fishtanks, hope to see awesome new projects by you now grogan


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

Sucks, though you get to rescape (quack, cluck)


----------



## funlad3 (Oct 9, 2010)

That sucks Grogan, sorry to hear. Hopefully this next time, you'll stay in one place for a much longer time. 60p Part 2?


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

??? Could you maybe explain a bit more? What do your landlord's houseplants have to do with anything?


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

It sounds like they moved into a place full of plants and let them die. If caring for plants wasn't in the lease, it probably isn't legal to evict them. But its better not to have a angry landlord.


----------



## blindkiller85 (Jan 8, 2011)

emc7 said:


> It sounds like they moved into a place full of plants and let them die. If caring for plants wasn't in the lease, it probably isn't legal to evict them. But its better not to have a angry landlord.


Sounds like a good job for roundup. It does take a few days to take effect. Then they all die and that (insert obligatory incessant ignorant phrase here) land lord gets what he deserves.

I say that mainly because I've admired other people's skills that I've never taken the time, money and experimentation to learn. All in all I find my 125 pathetic, good luck grogan!


----------



## Obsidian (May 20, 2007)

Well duckie chicken pheasant goose to that!


----------



## grogan (Jan 23, 2011)

Lol yeah I know its foul not fowl! I tried to change it before being made fun of..but it wont let me change the original post.


----------



## funlad3 (Oct 9, 2010)

Want me to?


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

I"ve done that, too. You can't edit a title.


----------



## grogan (Jan 23, 2011)

funlad3 said:


> Want me to?


No worries bro. I can laugh at myself. I think we will be loosing a few tanks and possibly the 2 snakes. The place we found is hesitant about a dog so I'll just have to see how far we can push it.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

lol, now i'll have to edit my post now to sound nuts.


----------

